# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  🔴ورودی های دانشگاه لرستان 🔴

## انسانم آرزوست

سلام! 

از ورودی های دانشگاه لرستان اگه کسی تو سایت هست بیاد خودشو معرفی کنه!! 

خودم ورودی  ( حقوق لرستان-روزانه) هستم 😊

----------


## LORBOY

سلام داشی. مه خیلی دوس داشتم پزشکی لرسون خومو قبول وام ولی خو قسمت نوی... حالا ناشگیر هم نیسم! پزشکی ایلام هم چی بده نی!!!  ول خو لرسو چیه هنیه! عاشق لرسونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## انسانم آرزوست

> سلام داشی. مه خیلی دوس داشتم پزشکی لرسون خومو قبول وام ولی خو قسمت نوی... حالا ناشگیر هم نیسم! پزشکی ایلام هم چی بده نی!!!  ول خو لرسو چیه هنیه! عاشق لرسونم


من دخترم  :Yahoo (4):  گیلانی هم هستم  :Yahoo (4):  فقط حقوق سراسری لرستان قبول شدم.

----------


## LORBOY

> من دخترم  گیلانی هم هستم  فقط حقوق سراسری لرستان قبول شدم.


واقعا ضدحال جالبی بود آبجی عزیز :Yahoo (76):  خوب به هر حال، ورود شما رو به خاک لرستان با مردمان غیور و مهمان نوازش تبریک میگم... انشالله موفقیت همراهتون باشه :Yahoo (16):

----------


## انسانم آرزوست

> واقعا ضدحال جالبی بود آبجی عزیز خوب به هر حال، ورود شما رو به خاک لرستان با مردمان غیور و مهمان نوازش تبریک میگم... انشالله موفقیت همراهتون باشه


بله !  :Yahoo (4):  ممنووون واقعا :Y (694):

----------

